# Squilver Quarry, Shropshire - July 2010



## tarmac (Aug 6, 2010)

Squilver Quarry or often known as More Quarry, has been owned by Tarmac for over 40 years, but was last worked in the 1960's. In the 1940's and 50's it supplied rail ballast by road, to the near by town of Bishops Castle. Perched on the side of the road, it housed a crushing plant, offices, blacksmiths shop and a tarplant. As nobody knows its there, its amazing how much of the structure remains as its gently going back to nature....







1975 - Main Crushing Plant has been out of action for a number of years.







2010 - 35 years later, same location, note the sleeper retaining wall as reference point.


----------



## tarmac (Aug 6, 2010)

*Old Tar Plant*






These were the heater pipes for the tar (and this was tar, not bitumen as is used these days)






Still black and sticky, at least 40 years after it made its last load of macadam






The black lumps are clinker from the old tanks.....






The heater controls for the tar tanks.....


----------



## tarmac (Aug 6, 2010)

*Offices.....*






Old Offices, Weighbridge, Blacksmith shop - 1975






Same place - 2010






The safe is still there, but the contents long gone !!






The Black Smith's forge, more recently used by a tramp.....


----------



## tarmac (Aug 6, 2010)

*Odd's and Sod's*






An old cone crusher in the under growth..............






Keep out please.....






One of the many stone buildings still standing.....


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2010)

Fabulous report, tarmac. Love seeing the before and after pics. I've never seen a Tar Plant before...very interesting site.
Cheers.


----------

